# Just a quick question: what is the Q&A part of the forum all about?



## TheCrystallineEntity (Feb 12, 2017)

I've been trying to figure out what exactly the Q&A part of the forum is for, and how it works, for awhile now. [I'm not really used to forums; I'm only a member of two including this one.]


----------



## Ireth (Feb 12, 2017)

It's basically a place where people can have their characters interact and ask questions of each other, usually with the intention of fleshing them out. I have a lot of threads there, it's fun. ^^


----------



## TheCrystallineEntity (Feb 12, 2017)

Oh, I think I understand now. Are there specific rules? Do characters/stories need introducing at the start?


----------



## Ireth (Feb 12, 2017)

I don't think so. You can just have your character doing what they do (whether it's an actual part of their novel is up to you; mine tend to be non-canonical from the start, though not all), and leave an opening for someone to join in. You can make it direct, like "so-and-so looked up from [thing they're doing] as someone approached", or "they turned around at a noise from behind them", or anything along those lines. ^^


----------



## TheCrystallineEntity (Feb 12, 2017)

I think I'll try it out, then!


----------



## DragonOfTheAerie (Feb 12, 2017)

Thanks for posting this; I've been trying to figure this out for a long time. 

I hesitate to post there due to the stupidness of my current MC's name...Maybe I can post something with Ember...


----------



## TheCrystallineEntity (Feb 13, 2017)

^So? My MC's name is made entirely of vowels.


----------



## DragonOfTheAerie (Feb 13, 2017)

TheCrystallineEntity said:


> ^So? My MC's name is made entirely of vowels.



But it's still a name! 

Mine is an SAT vocabulary word.


----------



## TheCrystallineEntity (Feb 13, 2017)

What does SAT stand for? 

Silent Acronyms Trustee
Serendipitous Angry Tigers 
Serene anonymous Table


----------



## Ireth (Feb 13, 2017)

TheCrystallineEntity said:


> What does SAT stand for?
> 
> Silent Acronyms Trustee
> Serendipitous Angry Tigers
> Serene anonymous Table



Standard Aptitude Tests. They're an American thing; I think they're required to get into certain universities.


----------



## TheCrystallineEntity (Feb 13, 2017)

^Oh, okay. I like my acronyms better. 

My protagonist of my previous novel was nearly named Clary Sage. She was quickly renamed Kurea, but is still called Clary as a nickname.


----------



## DragonOfTheAerie (Feb 13, 2017)

TheCrystallineEntity said:


> ^Oh, okay. I like my acronyms better.
> 
> My protagonist of my previous novel was nearly named Clary Sage. She was quickly renamed Kurea, but is still called Clary as a nickname.



Serene Anonymous Table is interesting, you should name your MC that XD 

I like that name! I have the name Mara Grey sitting around and I want to name someone that but...can't think of anyone to name it!


----------



## TheCrystallineEntity (Feb 14, 2017)

I've actually kind of done something like that: in the fourth part of my book, the new heroes are trying to guess the name of this mysterious author [me], but they only have the initials A. X. to go on. Their guesses quickly dissolve into pure silliness. [Articulated Xylophone!] 

Kurea is actually the Japanese version of Clara, so it's a bit of a pun. Mara Grey...that's neat. Maybe some sort of ultra assassin? Or a wizard who can only magik the weather? I don't know.


----------



## Ban (Feb 15, 2017)

I started a Q&A as well today in case someone might be interested. Feel free to join!


----------



## Ireth (Feb 15, 2017)

I still have one waiting on a taker, too. ^^


----------



## Ban (Feb 15, 2017)

Yeah I think most people don't bother with the Q&A section, which is kind of sad because it's a fun way to practise.


----------



## Russ (Feb 15, 2017)

I think the way the Q&A section allows you to both work on prose and develop character as very valuable.

If I had more time I would be in there quite often.


----------



## Ban (Feb 15, 2017)

I was just about to (finally) join your Q&A Ireth, but I see Crystalline already has


----------



## Ireth (Feb 15, 2017)

Banten said:


> I was just about to (finally) join your Q&A Ireth, but I see Crystalline already has



Nothing's stopping you from joining us!


----------



## Ban (Feb 15, 2017)

I guess not. Sure I'll join.


----------

